# Voltage Meters



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I was looking for something like this. Although ordering from China makes me nervous.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

How the heck did you get 'em to Canada since the listing says no shipping to Canada :freak:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

When I bought them they didn't have the limitation about not shipping to Canada. Got free shipping as well. Took about 3 and a half weeks for them to get here. He's changed his listing for some reason. Looks like he won't ship to most of the world.

Todd


----------

